# How to tone down the tweeter



## ccdoggy (Jan 15, 2007)

So i got a free pair of the White van speakers made by "theater research". I am planning on using them for rear surrounds. They sound ok for free... but i am trying to make them better. I unhooked the "sub" and that seems to have helped a bit.

However the main problem with them is that the tweeter is a good amount louder then the mids. What can i do (other then replace the tweeter) to tone it down a bit? ( i want this to be cheap as i dont wanna spend any real money on these).

a resistor to increase it's impedance? what kinda resistor (exactly)? or is that the wrong thing to do?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

You should be able to place an L-pad on the tweeter circuit that will allow for fixed or variable attenuation.

http://www.lalena.com/Audio/Calculator/LPad/


----------



## ccdoggy (Jan 15, 2007)

will regual run of the mill resistors work for this? like the radioshack bulk bag ones?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

ccdoggy said:


> will regual run of the mill resistors work for this? like the radioshack bulk bag ones?


I think you could do it. Get the one with the highest power rating you can (10 W? 20 W?). They may be squarish and white, much larger than the little ones you see on circuit boards. I'd probably start with a 2 ohm or a 4 ohm. The L-pads are probably a better way to go, really, and will give you variable control.

The little teeny-tiny resistors in the bulk pack will likely not have enough power handling, and they will just burn up when you turn up the volume.


----------

